# A little help please !!



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

One of my chicks looks like it has blood in its poop. Should I be worried ? Is there something I should do ?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

This could possibly be cocci. Do you feed them medicated feed? If you do, it medicates against cocci. Here is a link on it, with a really cool bloody poop picture . http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/12/coccidiosis-what-backyard-chicken.html


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I don't use medicated feed. She isn't lethargic and she is eating and drinking but I will see about some meds. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Should I change to medicated feed ? As a family we try to use as little meds as possible so that's why I went that route. She's two and a half weeks old. She is a little smaller then the others but she was from the beginning so I didn't think much of it.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

If I treat them with an antibiotic and they don't have cocci will it hurt them


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get right back, I went to bed. It's nearly 9pm here. No, the antibiotic won't hurt them if they don't need it. And some use medicated feed and some don't. I personally did, and didn't have any problems. But it's a personal decision. If you could take a poop to a vet and have it tested, then you would know for sure. Did the pictures look like the poop you see?


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

No need to apologize. I totally understand. I got home from work today and one of the other chicks had the same thing. So I got the meds and started them tonight. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for all the help


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cocci is a shape of bacteria. Coccidia is a protozoal parasite. Just so we are clear.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Cocci is also slang or an abbreviation of coccidiosis. Very common place usage.


----------

